# Macro Roleplay Destruction  Kik Discord



## cloudjumper2 (Jan 31, 2018)

hi im brian a buff macro doggy

Im looking for micros who can roleplay a city for me wich i can attack destroy and do toms of lewd things with it 

i also toy with micros or hump arround with other macros bit i love destruction a lot

hope you wanna join me and we play together 

Discord: MuscleBrian#7588
kik: Hulkbrian


----------

